# Hello all...



## Freddie99 (Oct 23, 2010)

Might just have to be joining in with you here. Since going to uni last year I've shot up to 84 kilos from a lovely seventy. As a five foot six short arse this isn't too good! On the plus side, being back in Brighton and away from home cooking has meant that I'm losing weight. I've started shifting weight, so far I'm down to eighty one kilos and thankfully, back under thirteen stone. 

Tom


----------



## cazscot (Oct 23, 2010)

Welcome Tom, come on in - the more the merrier  x


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Tom welcome onboard x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Tom welcome


----------

